# Making a surprise prop for a friend.



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

So I have a friend who's going through a rough patch right now, and thought I could cheer her up with a surprise ghoulie!! She's an avid geocacher, and I thought it would be fun to create a prop head for her that would be used as a cache container. Hopefully I'll bring a smile to her face!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Fixed your link for you, Jack

That's a fabulous prop head!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, that would cheer me up! Nice job!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks so very much Roxy, I couldn't figure out what went wrong!! Lol!! Thanks for the compliments Roxy and Copchick!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^"http" showed up two or three times in the posted link, probably just a pasting error. Or forum gremlins


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Mike, that is incredible! It would bring a smile to anyone's face. You are such a sweetheart! By the way...love the tongue sticking out. As scary as he is, a sticking out tongue makes him seem playful.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Jana, had a blast making it, and it really kicked me into gear for all the modifications, and upgrades I need to make on my haunt this year!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

That's a sweet piece of work Jack! Love the curl of those horns.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes indeed, very nice work, and a great thing to do for a friend.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow! We should all have friends looking out for us like that, nice!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Awesome, prop and plan!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments ya'll!! I'm currently enroute to present it to her!!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

That is amazing!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

wOW, THAT'S AWESOME!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments ya'll, I really appreciate it!! Well my friend really loved the head, and will be using it in one of her caches soon, and she wanted me to create a few other props to compliment the head!! So I'll be busy creating a few more artifacts that will work with the head!! I love the fact that I'll be able to create a whole scene around one prop!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Love it Jack!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That is some kind of amazing!
Awesome paint job too!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Great Pumpkin, Bobzilla, that's high praise!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey Jack, I'm your friend also and I've been having a hard time too.....(Is this working?)

Great job, that is very cool. I'll be watching the mail for mine also.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Lol, KPrimm, give me a few weeks, and I'll try to fit you in...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

As always, your work is amazing. She is going to leave that as a geocaching prize? Holy mackerel, the most I ever got was a pencil. I need to start geocaching in FL.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!!! Impressive. 
{And you're a great friend}


----------

